# Electronic Arts: Mehr Spielerbindung durch unfaires Matchmaking



## Darkmoon76 (9. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: Mehr Spielerbindung durch unfaires Matchmaking* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Electronic Arts: Mehr Spielerbindung durch unfaires Matchmaking*


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2018)

Da hat aber jemand weit gedacht:


> Wer häufig verliert, der wird beim nächsten Match auf Spieler treffen, die er einfacher besiegen kann.


- was werden denn dann wohl diejenigen machen, die als "leichter zu besiegende Spieler" kategorisiert wurden? ob die sich "längerfristig binden" lassen, wenn sie als Motivationsfutter verheizt werden und dadurch öfter verlieren als bei fairem Matchmaking ...?


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2018)

> Ein ähnliches System soll auch in Single-Player-Spielen zum Einsatz kommen. Hier wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad automatisch angepasst. Scheitert ihr oft und seid kurz davor, das Spiel abzuschalten, dann reduziert der Titel automatisch den Schwierigkeitsgrad oder verlieht der Spielfigur einen Boost, sodass sie den Kampf einfacher schafft. Das motiviert dann wieder, weiterzuspielen. Werdet ihr dann besser, seht ihr euch wieder schwierigeren Herausforderungen gegenüber. Hier ist die Rede von "Dynamic Difficulty Adjustment for Maximized Engagement in Digital Games".



Ich hoffe, dass es aber so ist, dass das Spiel mich fragt und nicht einfach von alleine den Schwierigkeitsgrad verstellt. Bei FIFA ist es ja so, dass wenn man in einem Schwierigkeitsgrad oft und auch höher gewinnt, dann das Spiel fragt, ob man den Schwierigkeitsgrad höher stellen will. Dass man für so etwas allerdings ein Patent anmelden kann, das finde ich schon sehr kurios.


----------



## MrFob (9. Januar 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand weit gedacht:
> 
> - was werden denn dann wohl diejenigen machen, die als "leichter zu besiegende Spieler" kategorisiert wurden? ob die sich "längerfristig binden" lassen, wenn sie als Motivationsfutter verheizt werden und dadurch öfter verlieren als bei fairem Matchmaking ...?



Noe. Bei denen wird ja genau das gleiche System angewand. Manchmal bekommst du halt dann mal einen Gegner der etwas ueber deinem normalen Skill Level liegt, der hat aber dann auch schon ein paar mal gegen Leute auf seinem Level verloren, ist also entweder vielleicht gar nicht sooo gut oder hat einen schlechten Tag oder so.

Aber wenn du dann gegen den verloren hast, dann wirst du ja auch wieder gegen Leute antreten, die eher zu dir passen.

Wenn das gut programmiert bis koennte das schon echt gut funktionieren. Finde ich jetzt nicht von Grund auf schlecht.

Was die SP Seite angeht, selbst skalierende Schwierigkeitsgrade gab es ja auch schon in Spielen und sind auch nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Sache. Fuer SP Spiele wuerde ich mir aber dann doch wuenschen, dass man das auch abstellen kann. Manchmal ist es schliesslich auch sehr befriedigend sich auch mal durch eine etwas frustigere Situation durchzubeissen, ohne dass das Spiel einem gleich alles leichter macht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wenn das gut programmiert bis koennte das schon echt gut funktionieren. Finde ich jetzt nicht von Grund auf schlecht.
> 
> Was die SP Seite angeht, selbst skalierende Schwierigkeitsgrade gab es ja auch schon in Spielen und sind auch nicht unbedingt eine schlechte Sache.



Ich finde beides nicht erstrebenswert.
Ich will nicht, dass mich Spiele psychologisch manipulieren, nur damit ein Publisher sein Ziel erreicht.
Das perfide an den vorgestellten Techniken ist ja auch, das diese laut den Papieren auch auf andere Zielstellungen ausgelegt werden können. Nämlich zum Beispiel um das Ausgabeverhalten von Spielern zu beeinflussen.
Spiele sollen mich durch ihr Design als gute Spiele begeistern und nicht, weil im Hintergrund irgendwelche manipulativen Mechaniken arbeiten, die meine Psyche beeinflussen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Noe. Bei denen wird ja genau das gleiche System angewand.


Aber irgendwann bist du ja bei den "untersten" angelangt. Da gibt's dann keine "schlechteren" Spieler mehr ...

Außerdem möchte ich auch gar nicht ständig variierende Schwierigkeitsgrade haben. Weder möchte ich zwischendurch abgefrühstückt werden, noch in jeder x-ten Partie die "Gegner" nur überrollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2018)

Ruft da gerade jemand Momentum und FIFA?  Gerade bei Sportspielen hab ich schon seit vielen Jahren das Gefühl, dass da ordentlich manipuliert wird, gerade im SP 

Wie wäre es ganz oder in einigen Modi auf Matchmaking zu verzichten? Früher biste bei den Fußballspielen in eine Lobby und hast geguckt wer da drin ist und einfach jemanden herausgefordert. Bei Shootern hattest du eine Serverliste aus denen du auswählen konntest. Du konntest immer alles selbst bestimmen.
Heute hat man ja keine oder kaum eine Auswahl mehr, was Server oder sonst was betrifft. Alles automatisch.


----------



## MrFob (9. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde beides nicht erstrebenswert.
> Ich will nicht, dass mich Spiele psychologisch manipulieren, nur damit ein Publisher sein Ziel erreicht.
> Das perfide an den vorgestellten Techniken ist ja auch, das diese laut den Papieren auch auf andere Zielstellungen ausgelegt werden können. Nämlich zum Beispiel um das Ausgabeverhalten von Spielern zu beeinflussen.
> Spiele sollen mich durch ihr Design als gute Spiele begeistern und nicht, weil im Hintergrund irgendwelche manipulativen Mechaniken arbeiten, die meine Psyche beeinflussen.



Aber Spiele manipulieren dich doch wh schon seit Ewigkeiten psychologisch. Ihr hattet dazu sogar mal einen ganz interessanten Artikel:
So tricksen die Entwickler: Feinde in Bioshock treffen beim ersten Schuss nie

Solange es den Spielspass foerdert und den Spieler mehr motiviert habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn das Match Making System in der Form angepasst wird. Ist ja schliesslich auch ne Art von Design Entscheidung, wie man Spieler in MP Titeln verknuepft.
Wenn ein Spiel natuerlich den Spielspass hinten an stellt um z.B. Mikrotransaktionen zu foerdern (so wie in Battlefront 2 versucht und in Mittelerde: SoW geschehen), dann ist das natuerlich nicht mehr cool und ich kauf mir so ein Spiel halt auch nicht. Aber solange das alles Hand in Hand mit dem Spielspass geht ist es mMn nicht von Grund auf ein Problem. Man muss halt sehen, wie es dann in der Prazis funktioniert.

@Worrel: Naja, irgendeiner faengt immer erstmal ganz unten an, auch bei heutigen MM Systemen. Ist ja nicht so, dass man als Neuling (oder schlichtweg nicht so guter Spieler) immer nur gegen frustrierte Profis antreten muss, das waere ja auch schoen bloed, damit wuerden sie die Spieler ja dann gerade erst recht abschrecken. Kann dir halt nur mal ab und an passieren, dass du einen richtig harten Gegner triffst, aber solange das nicht zu haeufig vorkommt kann das ja auch mal motivierend sein zu sehen wo die Reise so hingehen kann.

Also, ich wuerde sagen, nicht ueberreagieren und erstmal abwarten. Wenn's den Leuten dann wirklich nicht taugt werden wir das schon noch frueh genug mitbekommen. Im Prinzip finde ich solche neuen Methoden aber immer erstmal interessant.


----------



## suggysug (9. Januar 2018)

Langsam wird das ganze zum Gruselkabinett.

@Worrel 
Dann spielt man vermutlich gegen stehende NPCs. 
Wo dann einer in letzter Minute ein Eigentor erzielt wenn man das nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.

(Hey ich sollte mich mit der Idee bei EA bewerben die finden das bestimmt Klasse.)


----------



## Cyberthom (9. Januar 2018)

Ist ne riesen Sauerei,  diese Manipulationen und  der Missbrauch  der Kunden. 
Ich hatte mich schon lange über die Leute amisiert, die wirklich denken sie hätten einen guten Skill, und nicht Merken, das  diese gezielt gepuscht werden  
Da  wo es wirklich auf Reaktion ankommt  sind meistens Statische  Aufgaben. mit nem Timer.. Obwohl  auch da natürlich Maipuliert werden kann.
Würde als Entwickler.. niemals so was tun  wie  zB. als  an den Stärken der Waffen rumfuschen  etc.  Natürlich nach dem Verkauf!
Da  die Stärke der Waffe immer für jeden gleich ist.    Das ist  auch so ein Trick der Entwickler obengenanntes zu vertuschen.. Bei Star Wars Battlefront2  ist es extrem... Wird wohl auch der Mist mit den Sternenkarten einen großen Anteil  daran haben..   Wer gute  Karten hat, hat halt gute Karten   Aber ich finde es macht  ein von den meisten gewünschten Fairen Spielen doch irgendwie absurd. Glaube auch das die Entwickler es nicht gerne sehen wenn die Trophäen zu schnell auf Platin geholt werden, vielleicht schneller als diese selber  
Beispiel: in Battlefront 2 Trophäe: Nicht immer daneben,  wo man mit der Schrotflinte  L1 +R1  3 Gegner im Spiel besiegen muss und das 5 mal für die besagte Trophäe..   Und  dies wird nicht gezählt..  schon Merkwürdig wie verkommen die Spielindustrie mittlerweile schon ist. Auch die Qualität hat im Gegenzug  zur alten Generation  PS3  die sich total gesteigert hat. bei der neuen Generation eher schleichend  verschlechtert.. Also der Matsch Filter ist ja echt ne Katastrophe, wird bei der Pro bestimmt nicht sein. oder die lassen das Game bei mir in 720 P laufen 

Hatte diesbezüglich ja mal an euch ne Frage wegen der  Auflösungsänderung die bei mir angezeigt wurde gestellt ob dies  noch jemand bemerkt hat. Naja  jetzt kann man sicher sein das die AGB doch so genutzt wird...

Achja durch ein Unfaires Spiel wird  Erfolg durch besser werden Untergraben, und das kann Destruktive Verhalten fördern.. Denn Im Prinzip weis jeder ob er jetzt gepennt hat also es verdient hat verloren zu haben oder  eben nicht.
Denn es hat nix mit Skill zu tun eine günstige Überaschende Koordinaten  bekommen zu haben 
und eher mit Glück wenn man es geschafft haben sollte unbemerkt dahin zu kommen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2018)

hatte sich den Mist nicht Activision ausgedacht?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Januar 2018)

Kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wie das langfristig funktionieren soll. Da hat dann vielleicht der eine Spieler ein leichteres Match als verdient, dafür schiebt dann der andere Frust, weil er einen deutlich zu starken Gegner zugewiesen bekommen hat. D.h. der muss im nächsten Spiel auch wieder einen zu schwachen Gegner bekommen und der wiederum auch. Am Ende werden die ganz Schlechten dann nur noch als Kanonenfutter für die Besseren gematched und hören irgendwann frustriert auf, was wiederum die Situation für die nächst Schlechteren verschlimmert. So rollt sich das ganze Feld von unten nach oben auf...


----------



## Orzhov (9. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde beides nicht erstrebenswert.
> Ich will nicht, dass mich Spiele psychologisch manipulieren, nur damit ein Publisher sein Ziel erreicht.
> Das perfide an den vorgestellten Techniken ist ja auch, das diese laut den Papieren auch auf andere Zielstellungen ausgelegt werden können. Nämlich zum Beispiel um das Ausgabeverhalten von Spielern zu beeinflussen.
> Spiele sollen mich durch ihr Design als gute Spiele begeistern und nicht, weil im Hintergrund irgendwelche manipulativen Mechaniken arbeiten, die meine Psyche beeinflussen.



Wer möchte das schon?

Falls solche Systeme wirklich zum Einsatz kommen muss sich dann wohl jeder überlegen ob es sich noch lohnt an einem Franchise festzuhalten.


----------



## Cyberthom (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn man dann noch überlegt das bei diesen Match Tests auch die Cheater  ja gehörig  alles  wegballern..
Frage ich mich sollen die doch lieber Singelplayer Inhalte Nachreichen als die Zeit mit diesem Mist zu vergeuden  und die Kunden zu vergrätzen


----------



## Cyberthom (9. Januar 2018)

Ich gehe in Zukunft immer öfter, wenn ich Unfaires Verhalten bemerke einfach aus dem Match oder lasse mich einfach abballern


----------



## ElReloaded (9. Januar 2018)

Das ist doch wieder nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver. Verliere ich Matches sinkt doch mein Level - ergo treffe ich schon jetzt dann wieder auf einfachere Gegner. Für EA geht es nur darum, dass zahlende Spieler immer auf leichte Beute treffen. Wer also den Premium-Service bucht, der bekommt per Matchmaking Kanonenfutter zugelost. Dazu gab es auch vor einigen Wochen bereits ne Meldung.


----------



## eazrael (9. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> hatte sich den Mist nicht Activision ausgedacht?



Joa, Gamer haben anscheinend ein kürzeres Gedächtnis. Redakteure von Games Zeitschriften anscheinend auch...

Activison: Matchmaking-Patent soll Spieler zu Mikrotransaktionen verleiten


----------



## Orzhov (10. Januar 2018)

eazrael schrieb:


> Joa, Gamer haben anscheinend ein kürzeres Gedächtnis. Redakteure von Games Zeitschriften anscheinend auch...
> 
> Activison: Matchmaking-Patent soll Spieler zu Mikrotransaktionen verleiten



Jetzt warten wir mal in Ruhe ab wie lange es dauert bis bei dir die Erkenntnis gereift ist das es sich hier um unterschiedliche Konzepte handelt.

Was von Activision/Blizzard kommt soll Leute dazu animieren mehr Geld auszugeben, in dem es ihnen zeigt womit sie gekillt wurden, was irgendwelche pros gerne verwenden, oder youtuber. Hier geht es primär darum das du Geld ausgibst, egal ob du genervt bist, neidisch, jemanden imitieren willst, oder ein Zelt in der Hose hast. Hauptsache du gibst Geld aus.

Das Konzept von EA, um das es im Artikel geht, handelt davon Schwierigketisgrade und Matchmaking dynamisch anzupassen, damit Spieler länger spielen und weniger frustiert sind. Dies geschieht in der Hoffnung das die Leute mehr Geld im Shop lassen, da sie länger spielen, dadurch dem Shop und etwaiiger Werbung länger ausgesetzt und weniger frustiert sind.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (10. Januar 2018)

Also mich würde das so nicht packen. Ich mag Spiele nicht wo ich und mein Team überrollt werden, oder das andere Team komplett vernichtet wird. Das erhöht meine Motivation nicht.
Es sind die Matches, die in Erinnerung bleiben, wo es knapp war, wo ein Zug über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet, oder man einen Rückstand noch einholt und dann gewinnt und und und....
Aber das wäre bei einem solchen System wohl nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich und macht auch den kompetitiven Gedanken kaputt für mich.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

mal abgesehen vom momentum-beschiss,kann ich immer noch nich verstehen ,warum deren lootboxsystem bisher nich öffentlich kritisiert und auch von seiten der PCG noch beworben wird...(aktuell ja wieder in form des toty)

ich glaube auch,das wir erst wieder ne vernünftige weiterentwicklung im genre bekommen,wenn das thema ultimateteam endlich erledigt is.so wissen die doch eh das sie machen können was sie wollen,,die suchtis kommen sowieso zurück,,egal wie wenig fortschritt es von teil zu teil gibt



"FIFA 18 - Youtuber bezahlt 5.000 Pfund für FUT-Packs und macht damit über 4.000 Pfund Verlust"
http://www.gamestar.de/artikel/fifa-18-youtuber-bezahlt-5000-pfund-fuer-fut-packs-und-macht-damit-ueber-4000-pfund-verlust,3324464.html?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post-gamestar&utm_content=FIFA-Pack


----------



## Orzhov (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen vom momentum-beschiss,kann ich immer noch nich verstehen ,warum deren lootboxsystem bisher nich öffentlich kritisiert wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Wie soll man mit diesen Packs bitte Gewinn machen als Endkunde? Nur aus Neugier gefragt.
2. Das es nicht öffentlich stärker kritisiert wird ist ein Fall von "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing." vermute ich. Einerseits würde ich mir mehr Kritik in den Medien zu diesen Praktiken auch wünschen, andererseits kann ich aber verstehen das Publikationen wie PC Games und Konsorten keine Werbepartner verprellen wollen.


----------



## belakor602 (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde beides nicht erstrebenswert.
> Ich will nicht, dass mich Spiele psychologisch manipulieren, nur damit ein Publisher sein Ziel erreicht.
> Das perfide an den vorgestellten Techniken ist ja auch, das diese laut den Papieren auch auf andere Zielstellungen ausgelegt werden können. Nämlich zum Beispiel um das Ausgabeverhalten von Spielern zu beeinflussen.
> Spiele sollen mich durch ihr Design als gute Spiele begeistern und nicht, weil im Hintergrund irgendwelche manipulativen Mechaniken arbeiten, die meine Psyche beeinflussen.



Der Herr Dammes will also zukünftig 90% der AAA-Titel nicht merh spielen?


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> 1. Wie soll man mit diesen Packs bitte Gewinn machen als Endkunde? Nur aus Neugier gefragt.
> 2. Das es nicht öffentlich stärker kritisiert wird ist ein Fall von "Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing." vermute ich. Einerseits würde ich mir mehr Kritik in den Medien zu diesen Praktiken auch wünschen, andererseits kann ich aber verstehen das Publikationen wie PC Games und Konsorten keine Werbepartner verprellen wollen.



echtes geld bzw gewinn kannst du damit nich machen..denke mal das is so gemeint das er 5000k pfund reingepudert ,und im gegensatz durch den verkauf der gezogenen spieler nur 800k ingamewährung rausbekommen hat..dafür bekommt man gerade mal ein oder zwei besondere karten.auf dem pc kosten spieler wie messi und ronaldo mehrere mio ,er hat also 5000 pfund echtes geld reingehauen und kann sich davon nich mal n halben ronaldo holen ^^ (selbst wenn sie ronaldo zb direkt anbieten würden,für abartige 150 euro extra oder so,so wäre das nur ein fliegenschiss im vergleich dazu was leute im endeffekt wirklich ausgeben)


und zu zweitens,,dann kann man sich die ganze heuchlerische diskusion über lootboxen spaaren,,,damit macht man sich dann selber extremst unglaubwürdig.

fühle mich auch seitens der pcg ein wenig betrogen ,da ich meinen diesjährigen kauf abhänig davon gemacht habe,was beim test raus kommt.da versicherte mir der tester das er in seiner ganzen spielzeit nichts von momentum gemerkt haben will.seltsamerweise is momentum im diesjährigen fifa so stark und merkbar wie in keinem teil zuvor.ich kann hier also nur vorsatz unterstellen um seinen partner nich zu verärgern.welchen wert haben diese tests dann noch?


----------



## belakor602 (10. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> 1. Wie soll man mit diesen Packs bitte Gewinn machen als Endkunde? Nur aus Neugier gefragt.



Da es ein Youtuber war, vermute ich hat er die Packs in einem Video geöffnet. Mit dem Video wird er vielleicht 1000 Pfund eingenommen haben.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Da es ein Youtuber war, vermute ich hat er die Packs in einem Video geöffnet. Mit dem Video wird er vielleicht 1000 Pfund eingenommen haben.



ich denke eher ,das es um die relation zum investierten geht,sonst wäre das ganze für 99% der leser uninteressant


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Januar 2018)

Zum Artikel :
Ich habe das Gefühl, daß der Autor leider etwas mißverstanden hat. Wenn man 3 mal hintereinander gegen Spieler mit dem gleichen Skill verliert, dann hat man wohl entweder einen schlechten Tag oder man hat einfach nicht den gleichen Skill wie die anderen. Da ist dann auch nichts verwerfliches daran, wenn die (unsichtbare) Skill-Wertung im Hintergrund nach unten korrigiert wird und man auf schwächere Gegnern trifft, bis die richtige Skill-Stufe wieder gefunden ist, bei der man in etwa zu gleichen Teilen gewinnt wie verliert. Es handelt sich ja nur um ein Spiel und nicht um einen realen Krieg auf Leben und Tod oder eine  Fußball-Weltmeisterschaft, bei der es um Milliarden-Euro-Werbeverträge geht.

Ansonsten könnte man eigentlich alle Spielehersteller verklagen, sie würden durch Spielspaß, Spannung, Abwechslung, Frustminimierung, etc. versuchen, unlautere Spielerbindungen zu erzeugen und den Spielern ihr Geld und ihre Zeit zu stehlen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Ich denke auch nicht, daß man Spieler dauernd verlieren läßt. Weil dann die Motivation des Spielers über kurz oder lang auf 0 ist und er das Spiel daraufhin deinstalliert und in die Ecke pfeffert. Das ist ein Balanceakt. Also wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechend nach unten geregelt und überwacht wie sich der Spieler gegen andere schlägt, sodaß der Spieler mal in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis hat. Ist er zu stark wird er gegen stärkere/härtere Gegner aufgestellt um herauszubekommen, wo die Grenzen des Spielers liegen und welches Leistungslevel er tatsächlich hat (was natürlich auch tagesabhängig gut/schlecht sein wird). Was dann defacto einer automatischen Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades entspricht. Hier sehe ich noch nicht einmal ein Problem. Dafür ist ein gutes Matchmaking ja sogar vorgesehen. Nicht nur Spieler mit vergleichbarer Ausrüstung gegeneinander antreten zu lassen sondern im Idealfall die Leistung des Spielers zu registrieren um zusätzlich zum Faktor Ausrüstung den Spieler dann in der Hierarchie noch detaillierter einordnen zu können um das Matchmaking entsprechend zu optimieren. Dabei herausfinden, welche Spielertypen bezüglich den Skills zueinander passen um keine unfairen Duelle zu schaffen (weder vom Faktor Ausrüstung noch vom Faktor Skills.

Ein Probleme sehe ich erst dann, wenn man bewußt und mit voller Absicht z.B. gut equipte Premiumuser mit Premium-Equipment und normaler Gamer gegeneinander antreten läßt, um den Nicht-Premiumgamer dazu zu animieren, sich Waffen oder Ausrüstungen oder Lootboxen die solche Dinge in einer Art Verlosungssystem versprechen extra zu kaufen, was dem potentiellen Käufer dann verspricht, daß er dann mit Premium-Equipment irgendwann einmal gegen die Premiumuser eine Chance haben wird und er ohne Premium-Ausrüstung quasi die Hucke vollbekommt egal wie gut seine Skills sind. Das ist das eigentliche "Activision-Patent". Und nicht per se die reine automatische Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades, was meiner Meinung nach nicht verwerflich ist sondern imho eher als Feature aufzufassen wäre.

Das eine ist schlichtweg gutes Matchmaking (egal ob im MP oder SP) das andere ist ein manipuliertes Matchmaking, was rein auf die Einnahmengenerierung abzielt. Das ganze läßt sich als Abziehbild auch auf den SP übertragen. Das eine System paßt die KI dem Spieler so an, daß er eine Herausforderung bekommt die er lösen kann (wenn es bislang zu leicht war durch Gegner die widerstandsfähiger sind oder daß dem Gamer einfach mehr Gegner entgegengesendet werden um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu verschärfen), das andere ist wie bei einem MP-Spiel eine Manipulation des Matchmakings, daß der Gamer das Gefühl vermittelt bekommt, daß er nur mit dem Kauf der Super-Duper-Waffe für 1,49 EUR eine Chance gegen den nächsten Gegner haben wird oder mit Kauf der Lootbox die Chance bekommt, einen Booster zu erhalten oder die Ausrüstung Y die den Kampf gegen diesen Gegner erleichtert und er ohne egal wie gut die Skills sind verliert. Was dann schlichtweg den Willen des Gamers brechen soll, daß er doch zusätzlich Geld investiert.

Ich habe z.B. gestern bemerkt, daß in AC Origins der Kampf bei der Götter-Herausforderung gegen Anubis gefühlt "etwas schwieriger" war als in den Durchgängen zu vor. Vermutlich gab es da irgendwie eine automatische Schwierigkeitsanpassung, weil man festgestellt hatte, daß der Kampf für mich in den vorangegangenen Durchgängen wohl doch zu leicht gewesen war (das vermute ich einmal). An der Einstellung des Schwierigkeitsgrades selbst hatte ich nichts verändert gehabt.

Ich sehe noch nicht mal ein Problem darin, wenn so eine automatische Schwierigkeitsgradregulierung implementiert ist. Ich empfinde (bei älteren Spielen) sogar in manchen Fällen eine große Kluft zwischen den einzelnen Schwierigkeitsgraden wo ich mir in vielen Fällen wünschte, daß es eine Zwischenstufe gibt, die mich mehr fordert, ohne daß ich bei der nächsten aufgrund Frust keine Lust auf Weiterspielen habe. Das ganze wird durch diese neue Gamemechanik imho etwas ausgeglichen/verbessert. D.h. wenn dahinter nicht das Activision-System steckt, was auf Geldgenerierung abzielt.

Eine automatische Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades und gutes Matchmaking hat auch nichts mit einer Funktion wie dem Momentum in FIFA zu tun (was ich auch hasse), weil ich trotz Skills keinen Einfluß darauf habe, daß sich das  Spiel auf einmal dreht, weil ich trotz ordentlichen Spiel auf einmal kein Tor mehr schieße weil der gegnerische Torwart über sich hinauswächst dafür meine Abwehr Dinger durchläßt wo ich mir an den Kopf greife und ich dann mit einer guten Truppe gegen eine eigentliche Gurkentruppe nur mit Glück unentschieden spiele oder gar noch verliere obwohl ich 2:0 geführt hatte. Das System Momentum ist so etwas ähnliches wie das "Activision-Patent", was darauf abzielt, daß ich dazu animiert werden soll im Ingame-Shop Geld auszugeben um bessere Spieler zu bekommen. Über Karten was auch immer. Das System Momentum sehe ich nur als Kopie des Activision-Systems. Was darauf abzielt, daß ich als Spieler zu Ingamekäufen animiert werde.

Man muß inzwischen leider zwischen ordentlich gestalteten Matchmaking (herausfinden des realen Spielerskills und daraufhin Auswahl der passenden Gegner) und manipulierten Matchmaking unterscheiden, wo letzeres dafür sorgen soll, daß man zu Ingamekäufen mit Realgeld animiert wird.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (10. Januar 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich will nicht, dass mich Spiele psychologisch manipulieren, nur damit ein Publisher sein Ziel erreicht.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Orzhov (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> echtes geld bzw gewinn kannst du damit nich machen..denke mal das is so gemeint das er 5000k pfund reingepudert ,und im gegensatz durch den verkauf der gezogenen spieler nur 800k ingamewährung rausbekommen hat..dafür bekommt man gerade mal ein oder zwei besondere karten.auf dem pc kosten spieler wie messi und ronaldo mehrere mio ,er hat also 5000 pfund echtes geld reingehauen und kann sich davon nich mal n halben ronaldo holen ^^ (selbst wenn sie ronaldo zb direkt anbieten würden,für abartige 150 euro extra oder so,so wäre das nur ein fliegenschiss im vergleich dazu was leute im endeffekt wirklich ausgeben)
> 
> 
> und zu zweitens,,dann kann man sich die ganze heuchlerische diskusion über lootboxen spaaren,,,damit macht man sich dann selber extremst unglaubwürdig.
> ...





Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich denke eher ,das es um die relation zum investierten geht,sonst wäre das ganze für 99% der leser uninteressant



Was Fifa betrifft, ja es ist auch interessant zu wissen wie derjenige versucht hat zu profitieren, also Youtube views, oder dadurch das er sich teuere Spieler dann per Ingamewährung kauft.

Zu den Lootboxen würde ich sagen das die Diskussion nicht heuchlerisch ist, im Gegenteil ist ist sehr wichtig. Sofern ich mich richtig an die Berichterstattung seitens der PC-Games erinnere war das bisher ja eher eine Übersicht der Sachlage und was sein könnte in der Zukunft. Wirkliche Kritik habe ich aus der Ecke noch nicht gelesen, was aber auch bezeichnend für ein anderes Problem sein könnte. Andere Formate, wie etwa die Jungs von Pretty Good Gaming (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCodK-9eXEm_hWSDDfLr4QzA) finden da eindeutigere Worte ohne komplett aus dem Rahmen zu fallen.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was Fifa betrifft, ja es ist auch interessant zu wissen wie derjenige versucht hat zu profitieren, also Youtube views, oder dadurch das er sich teuere Spieler dann per Ingamewährung kauft.
> 
> Zu den Lootboxen würde ich sagen das die Diskussion nicht heuchlerisch ist, im Gegenteil ist ist sehr wichtig. Sofern ich mich richtig an die Berichterstattung seitens der PC-Games erinnere war das bisher ja eher eine Übersicht der Sachlage und was sein könnte in der Zukunft. Wirkliche Kritik habe ich aus der Ecke noch nicht gelesen, was aber auch bezeichnend für ein anderes Problem sein könnte. Andere Formate, wie etwa die Jungs von Pretty Good Gaming (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCodK-9eXEm_hWSDDfLr4QzA) finden da eindeutigere Worte ohne komplett aus dem Rahmen zu fallen.



wie gesagt,,ich gehe nich davon aus das es darum geht ob der mit irgendwelchen views die kohle wieder reingeholt hat.wäre doch vollkommen am thema vorbei.es geht um die dropraten,und die investierte kohle die in keiner relation zu dem steht was man am ende rausbekommen hat.

wenn ich fünftausend euro in so ein spiel extra reinstecke,,erwarte ich doch vorher das ich mir davon das nonplusultra aufbauen kann..am ende hätte es nich mal für "einen" spieler der kategorie messi/ronaldo gereicht


ich schreib grad nebenbei auf FB in so ner fifagruppe mit einem,,der kann das alles gar nich verstehen.der hat sich extrem gefreut als er nach 50 megasets(kosten 50k etwa n 10er echtgeld)einen hummels(der hätte würde man ihn direkt auf dem TM kaufen etwa 70 k gekostet) gezogen hat.hab ihn dann gefragt ob er das auch gemacht hätte,wenn man hummels direkt für sagen wir 200 euro angeboten hätte.seit dem kommt keine antwort mehr....


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2018)

Das ganze wurde vom YouTuber "YongYea" ausgegraben. Wer sich dafür interessiert sollte sich am besten dieses Video anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC19cGJa-xw

Es wurde danach tatsächlich auch von Jim Fucking Sterlingson aufgegriffen...

YongYea macht extrem gute Videos und ist was die Angaben angeht sehr präzise!

Die "engagement" angaben aufgrund der letzten drei Win - Loss - Draw Ergebnisse sind sehr interessant, sowie die Anmerkungen EAs das dieses System auch ohne Problem auf andere Bereiche ausgeweitet werden kann, wie z.b. "spending"! 

/OffTopic: YongYea: Seine Analyse zum Death Stranding Trailer ist extrem geil!


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> wenn ich fünftausend euro in so ein spiel extra reinstecke...



...bin ich einfach völlig bescheuert.


----------



## Talisman79 (10. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...bin ich einfach völlig bescheuert.


ok hab mich vieleicht blöd ausgedrückt."man sollte erwarten,dass wenn man fünftausend euro reinsteckt...."

war auch auf das video von dem typen bezogen.ich geh sogar noch weiter,dann bin ich einfach krank.in seinem fall sollte es wohl gerade das zeigen wie gering die droprate in fifa is.da gings eher darum aufzuklären.
gibt aber wirklich genügend,für die 500 und mehr extra zu jedem fifa dazugehören.denen sollte das die augen öffnen.am ende gewinnt immer die bank

hab mitlerweile so einige solcher videos gesehen,wo leute 120.000(wert über 1000 euro) pkt verknallt haben,ohne am ende was wirklich besonderes gezogen zu haben...


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Januar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe z.B. gestern bemerkt, daß in AC Origins der Kampf bei der Götter-Herausforderung gegen Anubis gefühlt "etwas schwieriger" war als in den Durchgängen zu vor. Vermutlich gab es da irgendwie eine automatische Schwierigkeitsanpassung, weil man festgestellt hatte, daß der Kampf für mich in den vorangegangenen Durchgängen wohl doch zu leicht gewesen war (das vermute ich einmal). An der Einstellung des Schwierigkeitsgrades selbst hatte ich nichts verändert gehabt.
> 
> Ich sehe noch nicht mal ein Problem darin, wenn so eine automatische Schwierigkeitsgradregulierung implementiert ist. Ich empfinde (bei älteren Spielen) sogar in manchen Fällen eine große Kluft zwischen den einzelnen Schwierigkeitsgraden wo ich mir in vielen Fällen wünschte, daß es eine Zwischenstufe gibt, die mich mehr fordert, ohne daß ich bei der nächsten aufgrund Frust keine Lust auf Weiterspielen habe. Das ganze wird durch diese neue Gamemechanik imho etwas ausgeglichen/verbessert. D.h. wenn dahinter nicht das Activision-System steckt, was auf Geldgenerierung abzielt.
> ...



Das dynamische Anpassen der Schwierigkeitsstufe von Gegnern/Bossen nach oben kann für den Spieler verwirrend sein. Eben noch hat man den Boss mit links gelegt, hat inzwischen besseres Equip bekommen, und plötzlich kann man ihn nicht mehr legen ... das ist verwirrend und frustrierend und nicht förderlich. Zumindest sollten die dynamischen Anpassungen transparent sein, so daß der Spieler weiß, wieso und um wieviel der Boss schwieriger geworden ist. Oft führen solche Anpassungen dazu, daß Gegner irgendwann gar nicht mehr zu besiegen sind und damit Spiel-Content nicht mehr zugänglich ist. (Ich denke da zB an die üblen Fecht-Duelle in manchen Piraten-Spielen, bei denen für jedes gewonnene Duell die Skillstufe der Gegner erhöht wurde, bis man irgendwann keine Chance mehr hatte und die Duelle durch Save/Load vermeiden mußte.)

Da finde ich das detaillierte Schwierigkeitssystem von Diablo 3 sehr gut, wo man sich seinen persönlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen kann entsprechend der Tagesform bzw.  was man farmen möchte, und wo man ohne Probleme mal ein paar Stufen nach oben oder unten gehen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Es ist halt eine Frage wie die Anpassung erfolgt. Wenn ich vorher mit traumwandlerischer Leichtigkeit durch bin, keinerlei Herausforderungen dabei gehabt habe und der Schwierigkeitsgrad anschließend um 3-5%, meinetwegen um 10% oder sogar 20% steigt ist das schon merklich, dürfte aber je nach Konstellation noch lange nicht über scheitern/nicht scheitern entscheiden. Erst Recht wenn man selbst bei 20%iger Steigerung den Gegner immer noch relativ easy besiegen kann.

Es wird halt nur etwas "schwieriger" als zu vor. Wobei der Begriff "schwieriger" hier auch eine Deutungsfrage ist. Wenn man danach immer noch ohne Herausforderungen den Gegner legt ist es zwar "schwieriger" wie im Vergleich zur Ausgangssituation aber ohne direkt tatsächlich schwierig für den Spieler zu sein. Das ist wie gesagt eine Frage wie das ganze gemacht/umgesetzt wurde.

Und wenn die Softwareroutine bemerkt daß das Herausforderungslevel für den Spieler erreicht ist (anhand Healthabbau, dem gegnerischen Zustand und hochrechnen des Kampfverlaufes) sollte die Steigerung  des Schwierigkeitsgrades aufhören. Bzw. wenn die Routine merkt der Sprung in der Schwierigkeitsgradänderung war für den Spieler einfach zu groß (nach oben hin) sollte er den Level automatisch zurückfahren (adaptive Schwierigkeitsgradanpassung). Halt auch für die Situation, wenn man mal einen schlechten Tag hat und die Herausforderung nicht so hoch sein sollte.

Wenn der Gegner natürlich mit einem Schlag ohne jeglichen Grund 100% stärker ist als beim Durchgang zu vor und man auf einmal andauernd auf Granit beißt und den nicht schlagen kann ist das eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

Also Star Wars Battlefront2 habe ich wieder Deinstalliert! 
Das war dann doch zuviel..  
Wenn  die solche Test benötigen, um eigenen Sachverstand zu entwickeln. Ist das ein  einfach nur Lächerlich. Normale Entwickler mit Verstand die Wissen es auch so.., das man seine Käuferschicht nicht  betrügen sollte.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2018)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses soll nicht mehr die Spieler mit gleichen Fähigkeiten zusammen spielen lassen, sondern passt sich automatisch an. Wer häufig verliert, der wird beim nächsten Match auf Spieler treffen, die er einfacher besiegen kann.



wer häufig oder meist gegen spieler auf dem vermeintlich selben (skill-) level verliert, hat offensichtlich nicht (mehr) dasselbe level.
natürlich bekommt er infolge dann etwas schwächere gegner zugelost.  
klingt für mich nach stinknormalem matchmaking. keine ahnung, was es da zu kritisieren gibt.


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

In  Singelplayer Spielen ist es doch total einfach   da  ein guten Kompromiss zu finden für die, die sich gerne die Zähne ausbeißen, kann doch ein Modus wie schon , zb. in Bloodborne   da können die sich unendlich austoben  für die anderen jeweils einen Machbaren,   nach dem 20 Anlauf  und einen der mir einen Gott Modus gibt ! Also wo sollte das Problem liegen?

Die Entwickler so scheint es sind auf Seiten der Wirtschaft nicht so kompetent. Weil Sie auf der eine Seite Handeringend Geld für  Benzin ihre Luxuskarossen  brauchen  und auf der anderen Seite den Zusammenhang  eines Vernünftigen guten Spiels das eine ausreichende  Geschichte Bietet aber auch gleichzeitig in den  leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad verhältnismäßig schnell durchgespielt werden kann, um das nächste verkaufen zu können  Aber so Ärgere ich mich über gewisse Spiele  und kaufe dann einfach nichts mehr von denen. ZB Bloodborne Nachfolger.. Egal wie schön der werden wird, ich kaufe nicht mehr weil die mich beschissen haben mit der Platin Tropähe!
So werde ich es handhaben mit DICE  Habe auch Battelfield1 deshalb schon nicht gekauft und viele andere Titel auch nicht 
Konami  oder wie die heißen von den Kaufe ich auch nichts mehr seit die mir die Demo von PT von der Playsi geklaut wurde.. Andere  DEMOS Gammeln  da rum, die nicht mehr nutzbar sind  kann man nicht Löschen 
Na da sind schon so einige Firmen die bei mir auf der "niemals wieder Liste" stehen !
Und das absolut zu recht.


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer häufig oder meist gegen spieler auf dem vermeintlich selben (skill-) level verliert, hat offensichtlich nicht (mehr) dasselbe level.
> natürlich bekommt er infolge dann etwas schwächere gegner zugelost.
> klingt für mich nach stinknormalem matchmaking. keine ahnung, was es da zu kritisieren gibt.



Der PCGames Bericht ist mehr als unvollständig und basiert auf einer Quelle die die Infos ungenügend aus anderen Quellen zusammengetragen hat. 
(Die Überschrift des PC Games Berichts ist aber sehr gut gewählt wie ich finde, wenn ich es schon leider nicht vom Inhalt behaupten kann.)

Das YongYea Video kann man als original Quelle sehen, aber auch das Jim Sterling Video kann man sehr gut als Quelle nehmen.
(Oder man arbeitet die technischen Einträge selbst durch, was sich aber als relativ zäh herausstellt, aufgrund der Natur der Sache.)


----------



## Orzhov (10. Januar 2018)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> wie gesagt,,ich gehe nich davon aus das es darum geht ob der mit irgendwelchen views die kohle wieder reingeholt hat.wäre doch vollkommen am thema vorbei.es geht um die dropraten,und die investierte kohle die in keiner relation zu dem steht was man am ende rausbekommen hat.
> 
> wenn ich fünftausend euro in so ein spiel extra reinstecke,,erwarte ich doch vorher das ich mir davon das nonplusultra aufbauen kann..am ende hätte es nich mal für "einen" spieler der kategorie messi/ronaldo gereicht
> 
> ...



Ja es geht zum Teil am Thema vorbei, aber es gibt durchaus Youtuber die dann zu diesen Casinospielen Videos der Marke "Wir kaufen für 50€ Lootboxen und öffnen sie live!!!!!" machen und so Umsätze genererieren. Da wären wir wieder bei Wegen wie jemand den Geldeinsatz im Spiel mehren und wieder in bare Münze verwandeln kann.

Das diese ganzen Mechaniken und was da wohl in Zukunft auf uns zukommt zum himmel stinken muss ich dir nicht ausdrücklich erklären. Ich sehe es auch ähnlich das zumindest lokal die kritische Berichterstattung darüber ausbleibt.


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt für mich nach stinknormalem matchmaking. keine ahnung, was es da zu kritisieren gibt.


Von der Formulierung her stört mich der Ansatz, daß man Gegner sucht, die _"leichter zu besiegen" _sind und nicht _"Gegner, die seinem Können entsprechen"_ - das hört sich eben nach _"Kanonenfutter" _an statt nach _"gleichstarken Gegnern"_.

Und vor allem stört mich, daß es eben *nicht* nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad geht, sondern nach der "*erwarteten Dauer der Spielsession*":
_ "Based on the determined *expected duration of game play*, the difficulty level of the video game may be automatically adjusted."_​


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

Also Star Wars Battlefront2 habe ich wieder Deinstalliert! 
Das war dann doch zuviel..  
Wenn  die solche Test benötigen, um eigenen Sachverstand zu entwickeln. Ist das ein  einfach nur Lächerlich. Normale Entwickler mit Verstand die Wissen es auch so.., das man seine Käuferschicht nicht  betrügen sollte.
Wie wäre es denn, wenn überhaupt keine Regelung nachträglich möglich wäre. Also wenn Gute Spieler und die, die es werden wollen zusammenspielen und  eben Lernen besser zu werden ? ist das so altmodisch?  und oder, das die guten auf die die es werden sollen aufpassen  ( Personenschutz  
Das aber Manipuliert wird macht das  echte Spielen oder Lernen zur Farce


----------



## EinPixel (10. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber Spiele manipulieren dich doch wh schon seit Ewigkeiten psychologisch. Ihr hattet dazu sogar mal einen ganz interessanten Artikel:
> So tricksen die Entwickler: Feinde in Bioshock treffen beim ersten Schuss nie
> 
> Solange es den Spielspass foerdert und den Spieler mehr motiviert habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn das Match Making System in der Form angepasst wird. Ist ja schliesslich auch ne Art von Design Entscheidung, wie man Spieler in MP Titeln verknuepft.
> Wenn ein Spiel natuerlich den Spielspass hinten an stellt um z.B. Mikrotransaktionen zu foerdern (so wie in Battlefront 2 versucht und in Mittelerde: SoW geschehen), dann ist das natuerlich nicht mehr cool und ich kauf mir so ein Spiel halt auch nicht. Aber solange das alles Hand in Hand mit dem Spielspass geht ist es mMn nicht von Grund auf ein Problem. Man muss halt sehen, wie es dann in der Prazis funktioniert.



Ja nun, dass die Spiele schon immer manipulieren, ist ein alter Hut. Gut finden muss man den Vorgang dennoch nicht. Grade wenn man dessen bewusst ist, dass man manipuliert wird, kann auch ein ach so gutes System vom Spassgaranten zum Spassverderber werden.

So hat sich EA an dieser Stelle selbst ein Ei gelegt indem sie ihre Forschung Publik gemacht haben. Wenn solch ein System bereits im Einsatz sein sollte, ohne Wissen der Spieler, fördert es im besten Falle die Spieldauer durch gezielte Erfolgsspritzen. Falls es dennnoch fehlschlägt, ist es in Spieleraugen entweder Pech (falls es vereinzelt vorkommt), oder im schlimmsten Falle schlechtes Matchmaking... Niemand würde von einer Manipulation reden.

Im Falle der Veröffentlichung eines solchen Systems entsteht Verfolgungswahn. Gewinne ich häufiger als vorgesehen, weiß ich nicht, ob ich es bin, oder das System, dass grad Mitleid mit mir hat. Verliere ich nach zwei tollen Matches, ist es mir dann auch "klar", dass es nicht an meinem Team, sondern an dem blöden Matchmaking liegt... Spasskiller in beiden Fällen.

Zu dem System selbst:
Ich glaube Viele stellen sich das System zu global vor. Wenn das System gut umgesetzt werden sollte, wird es sicher nicht einen ESL Pro mit einem 10-Matches Rookie matchen nur weil der Pro zwei matches gegen andere Pros verloren hat. Die Skalierung wird sicherlich in einem viel geringerem Umfang stattfinden. Man wird immernoch in seinem Ratingbereich in matches geschmissen, nur die Tendenz wird dann halt anders ausfallen.

Man kann sowas auch als Temporäres Rating oder auch Tendenzerkennung nennen.
Vereinfacht in einem erfundenen, undurchdachten Ratingsystem dargestellt:
Ein Sieg =  +1 Rating 
Eine Niederlage = -1 Rating

Nun bin ich ein durchschnittlicher Spieler mit einem Rating von 0. Ich bin erkältet habe Kopfschmerzen und habe wenig geschlafen. Deswegen Spiele ich auf dem Niveau eines Spielers mit dem Rating von -100. Bis mein Rating soweit gefallen ist, dass ich tatsächlich in diesem Bereich gematched werde, bin ich längst ausgelogt.

Ein Ausgeklügeltes System könnte jedoch in diesem Moment eingreifen. Mit jedem verlorenen Match sinkt mein tatsächliches Rating weiterhin um 1, mein Temporäres Rating sinkt nach 2 verlorenen matches aber um 20. Genau so funktioniert es dann auch in andere Richtung. 

Solches System ist mir jedenfalls lieber (und ich mag EA nicht) als die großartige Idee von Activision das Matching anhand der gekaufen Goodies zu gestalten. Kauf ne SMG und bekomme Freifahrtschein für X CqC Maps... oder Stecke Noobies vermehrt zu den coolen Kids mit krassen Cosmetics damit die Noobs gleich ne vorstellung bekommen, wie ein Pro auszusehen hat.


----------



## EinPixel (10. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Also Star Wars Battlefront2 habe ich wieder Deinstalliert!
> Das war dann doch zuviel..
> Wenn  die solche Test benötigen, um eigenen Sachverstand zu entwickeln. Ist das ein  einfach nur Lächerlich. Normale Entwickler mit Verstand die Wissen es auch so.., das man seine Käuferschicht nicht  betrügen sollte.
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn überhaupt keine Regelung nachträglich möglich wäre. Also wenn Gute Spieler und die, die es werden wollen zusammenspielen und  eben Lernen besser zu werden ? ist das so altmodisch?  und oder, das die guten auf die die es werden sollen aufpassen  ( Personenschutz
> Das aber Manipuliert wird macht das  echte Spielen oder Lernen zur Farce



Schon mal im Laden irgendwas gekauft, was du nicht zuhause geplant hast? Manipulation eines Kunden findet immer und überall statt. Es ist nichts neues und es gibt viel krassere Beispiele.

Auch beim Lehren gehören Manipulationen fest dazu. Gewisse Erfolgserlebnisse fördern den Willen weiter zu lernen. Dazu muss das System, in dem Falle der Lehrer, aber erkennen, dass sein Schützling grade nicht weiter kommt und gegebenfalls kurzfristig das Tempo oder Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben senken um eine Motivationsspritze zu verpassen anstatt weiter Stupf den Lehrplan abzurattern... Eben das selbe gilt aber auch für unterforderte Schüler. Ohne Herausforderung werden diese ebenso abschalten wie jemand der kein Plan vom Lehrstoff hat.


----------



## w3stsch0 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe ja, das man dies auch deaktivieren kann!!


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

Die Studie hätten die nicht veröffentlichen brauchen, da ich das schon lange wusste, nur hat man die  Bedenken ,   Ja warum bei dir und so..   als Verschwörung abgetan. Aber wenn man sich jetzt mal bei EA die Mühe macht auch nur ein Paar Zeilen der AGB durchliest, konnten einen die Augen schon vorher geöffnet werden. 

Dabei sind Verschwörungen ja  Realität ,nicht nur hier in der Spiele Industrie.. Oft verschwört sich  die eigene Familie untereinander...   Also wer Verschwörungen  als Spinnerei bezeichnet nur weil man es sich nicht vorstellen kann ,oder zu spät erkennt der hat noch viel zu Lernen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2018)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Die Studie hätten die nicht veröffentlichen brauchen, da ich das schon lange wusste, nur hat man die  Bedenken ,   Ja warum bei dir und so..   als Verschwörung abgetan.



dass es in einigen spielen dynamische anpassungen des schwierigkeitsgrades gibt, ist ein alter hut, und eigentlich wirklich jedermann bekannt. nix verschwörung.
schon im uralt-oldie mule gab es was in der art. nachzulesen hier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_game_difficulty_balancing


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

Da finde ich es ja besser wenn gute Gegner anstelle solche Rating Spiele lieber bei der nächsten runde bei denn verlieren spielt ( ändert ja dann nix an seinem Skill  Aber  die Erfolgschancen steigen. 
Am besten ist es die Entwickler verkaufen ein Spiel und  Manipulieren da  eben nicht mehr rum. 
Denn  diese sagen  nicht die ganze Wahrheit.., was   für Mechanismen wirklich dafür verantwortlich sind 
Nebelkerzen um genau das zu verschleiern. Beispiel ich hatte mal Planetside2  auf dem PC sehr gut gezockt so gut das die Entwickler mir bei  Feuern oft  nen Durchsichtigen Kugelfang vor den Lauf  in Echtzeit vor den Lauf meiner Waffe  bzw Ing Geschütz geschnallt hatten  ich konnte ja den Aufprall der eigenen Kugel  ein paar Zentimeter vorm Lauf sehen  Außerdem hatte ich die Entwickler   reden hören trotz mieser Englischkenntnisse. Geglaubt hatte das auch keiner!


----------



## MichaelG (10. Januar 2018)

Ob man in der Truppe spielt die vorher verloren hat oder nicht ist bei der nächsten Runde Wurst. Kann Vor- oder Nachteile haben. Kommt auf das Teamplay und die Gegner an.


----------



## Cyberthom (10. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass es in einigen spielen dynamische anpassungen des schwierigkeitsgrades gibt, ist ein alter hut, und eigentlich wirklich jedermann bekannt. nix verschwörung.
> schon im uralt-oldie mule gab es was in der art. nachzulesen hier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_game_difficulty_balancing



Ja für mich ist das ein alter Hut,  aber ich kenne genug andere Spiele  die wenn man es  100 % Nachspielen würde,  sich 100 % 
das selbe Ergebnis ergeben, was auch in Ordnug ist.

Die sollen sich lieber um Nachschub an Karten, neue Geschichten usw Kümmern und wirklich Fehlerquellen beseitigen aber nix am Spielkonzept an sich. Das können sie ja im nächsten Spiel dann tun. Da weis man ja dann was man hat und das bleibt dann auch usw..
Wenn ich Aktionär wäre ich würde das jedenfalls Befürworten! Da die Entwickler eben neues Entwickeln und nicht  sich nicht im Kreis drehen  und ein Fertiges Verkauftes Produkt verschlimmbessern zu wollen. was Wirtschaftlichen Unsinn ist


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2018)

Tatsächlich sind Spiele an sich ein einziger psychologischer Trick. In Single Player Games werden ähnliche Methoden (dynamic difficulty) schon seit langer Zeit angewendet und dieses System ist auch nicht per se zu verurteilen. Die Studie hier, die sich mit der Win - Loss - Draw  Ratio beschäftigt, hat sich auch ausschließlich mit der "motivation" (player engagement) beschäftigt. Es wurden z.b. Messungen angestellt wieviel % der Spieler bei einer gewissen W-L-D Ratio das Spiel danach länger als 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt haben. (FYI: Bei dieser speziellen Messung konnten übrigens laut Report keine Zusammenhänge zum Kaufverhalten der Spieler festgestellt werden.)

Wenn man dieses System auf das Matchmaking anwendet, versucht das System also zu bestimmen ob du im nächsten Spiel ein Draw, Win oder Loss bekommen sollst. Dementsprechend wird es dir ein einfaches(W), schweres (L) oder ausgeglichenes (D) Match zuweisen. Der Publisher/Anbieter/Entwickler versucht also im vorhinein zu bestimmen ob du das nächste Spiel gewinnen, verlieren oder unentschieden spielen wirst/sollst, um in diesem Beispiel deine Motivation zu maximieren. (erinnert bissi an minority report^^.,... )

Richtig fies wird die ganze Sache aber in der "conclusion", wo die Möglichkeiten dieses Verfahrens besprochen werden, und das mit diesem Vorgehen auch sehr leicht andere Bereiche "optimiert" werden können. Hier wurde auch explizit "spending" als möglicher Bereich mit angegeben.


----------



## MrFob (10. Januar 2018)

EinPixel schrieb:


> Ja nun, dass die Spiele schon immer manipulieren, ist ein alter Hut. Gut finden muss man den Vorgang dennoch nicht. Grade wenn man dessen bewusst ist, dass man manipuliert wird, kann auch ein ach so gutes System vom Spassgaranten zum Spassverderber werden.
> 
> So hat sich EA an dieser Stelle selbst ein Ei gelegt indem sie ihre Forschung Publik gemacht haben. .



Laut dem Artikel hat EA gar nichts selbst grossartig an die grosse Glocke gehaengt sondern Leuten haben das durch angemeldete Patente raus gefunden, worum EA wohl kaum herumkommen duerfte. Da koennen sie also eigentlich nichts dafuer.


----------



## Alreech (10. Januar 2018)

kornhill schrieb:


> Der PCGames Bericht ist mehr als unvollständig und basiert auf einer Quelle die die Infos ungenügend aus anderen Quellen zusammengetragen hat.



Bei destructoid abgeschrieben ? Die haben einen sachlichen Bericht geschrieben der genau erklärt das man von bösen Absichten ausgehen muß (weil EA) und haben das ganze mit einem Bild aus Carpenters "They Live" illustriert...
https://www.destructoid.com/ea-file...ing-for-better-player-engagement-481595.phtml


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. Januar 2018)

Solange es nur um menschliche Spieler geht, ist das ganze ein Nullsummenspiel : Macht eine beliebig große Gruppe von Spielern N Matches, so kommt trotzdem auf jeden Sieg auch immer eine Niederlage vor. (Ein Spieler gewinnt, ein anderer verliert.) Im Prinzip handelt es sich bei dem dynamischen Matching also nur um den Versuch einer gleichmäßigeren Verteilung von Siegen und Niederlagen unter allen Spielern, um möglichst viele Spieler im Spiel zu halten. Das erinnert schon fast an Sozialismus.

Interessant wird es, wenn im MP zusätzliche Bots verwendet werden, um Spielern (wie im SP) ein zusätzliches Erfolgserlebnis zu verschaffen. Aber auch das ist nicht verwerflich, wenn es nur ein Spiel ist und kein Wettkampf mit festen Regeln, die so etwas ausschließen.

Am Besten wäre es sicherlich, wenn es in zukünftigen Spielen eine Option gäbe, über die jeder Spieler selber wählen kann, ob er mit dynamischer Schwierigkeit/Matchmaking spielen möchte oder nicht. (Wenn man dann im SP an einem Boss hängt und nicht weiterkommt, kann man das Häkchen ja für kurze Zeit setzen und dann wieder rausnehmen.)


----------



## kornhill (10. Januar 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Bei destructoid abgeschrieben ? Die haben einen sachlichen Bericht geschrieben der genau erklärt das man von bösen Absichten ausgehen muß (weil EA) und haben das ganze mit einem Bild aus Carpenters "They Live" illustriert...
> https://www.destructoid.com/ea-file...ing-for-better-player-engagement-481595.phtml



Der wichtige Teil unter dem Link ist das Video von YongYea. Er hat die Redaktionelle arbeit  geleistet und das Thema aufgebracht.  Ich hab weiter unten einen Post geschrieben welcher versucht einen Teil der von YongYea erarbeiteten Informationen zu erklären. Immer noch sehr unvollständig, aber mit einer etwas besseren Beschreibung von zumindest einem der beiden Patente.


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Im Prinzip handelt es sich bei dem dynamischen Matching also nur um den Versuch einer gleichmäßigeren Verteilung von Siegen und Niederlagen unter allen Spielern, um möglichst viele Spieler im Spiel zu halten. Das erinnert schon fast an Sozialismus.


Und wenn die unterste Noobschicht als "Bottomfeeder" verheizt werden und man nur daran interessiert ist, gute Spieler zu motivieren, wäre es Faschismus.

Oder vielleicht sind solche Vergleiche einfach schon vom Ansatz her Schwachsinn, weil das gesellschaftliche Recht auf gleiche Lebensumstände was komplett anderes ist als Verhältnisse in einem freiwillig konsumierbaren Freizeitvergnügen.


----------



## EinPixel (11. Januar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Laut dem Artikel hat EA gar nichts selbst grossartig an die grosse Glocke gehaengt sondern Leuten haben das durch angemeldete Patente raus gefunden, worum EA wohl kaum herumkommen duerfte. Da koennen sie also eigentlich nichts dafuer.



Ich sollte mal weniger querlesen... Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Cyberthom (11. Januar 2018)

Hat die  Kugel Koordinatenabfrage ergeben, das Kugel getroffen hat.. Aber durch das Matchsystem geblockt wird. ist das Unfaire.  Auch wer sagt denn  das  es im E Sport nicht auch angewendet wird oder stellt sich da ein Versierter  Schiedsrichter  zu Verfügung, und  Kontrolliert den Code mal in Echtzeit  
Was überhaupt nicht möglich wäre!  Sport Wetten  )


----------



## Orzhov (11. Januar 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass es in einigen spielen dynamische anpassungen des schwierigkeitsgrades gibt, ist ein alter hut, und eigentlich wirklich jedermann bekannt. nix verschwörung.
> schon im uralt-oldie mule gab es was in der art. nachzulesen hier: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_game_difficulty_balancing



Ich lese das gerade zum ersten Mal, also Danke.


----------

